# Waybill Discrepancy



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

The latest email from Uber(Dallas) where they hacked our rates doesn't match the waybill. The new rates are listed as $1.25 a mile and .14 a minute, however the Waybill says it's a $1.20 a mile and .17 a minute... which is it???

Anyone know?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberRey said:


> The latest email from Uber(Dallas) where they hacked our rates doesn't match the waybill. The new rates are listed as $1.25 a mile and .14 a minute, however the Waybill says it's a $1.20 a mile and .17 a minute... which is it???
> 
> Anyone know?


The lesser of 2 evils


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberRey said:


> The latest email from Uber(Dallas) where they hacked our rates doesn't match the waybill. The new rates are listed as $1.25 a mile and .14 a minute, however the Waybill says it's a $1.20 a mile and .17 a minute... which is it???
> 
> Anyone know?


According to Uber's Dallas page it is:
Base fare $0

$0.17 per minute

$1.20 Per mile


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

LMAO - I guess another rate cut occurred since they announced the following new rates beginning 10/23/14:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberRey said:


> The latest email from Uber(Dallas) where they hacked our rates doesn't match the waybill. The new rates are listed as $1.25 a mile and .14 a minute, however the Waybill says it's a $1.20 a mile and .17 a minute... which is it???
> 
> Anyone know?


You will get the fare on the way bill. At least in my area.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Blerg said:


> LMAO - I guess another rate cut occurred since they announced the following new rates beginning 10/23/14:
> 
> View attachment 1949


Damn, you guys in Dallas are getting screwed on the rates. How the **** do you make any money ?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Damn, you guys in Dallas are getting screwed on the rates. How the **** do you make any money ?


Don't everyone have a Oil Well in their backyard in Dallas?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Blerg said:


> LMAO - I guess another rate cut occurred since they announced the following new rates beginning 10/23/14:
> 
> View attachment 1949


Drivers can't rely on the charts. They are almost always over the real rates, especially the rate charts to "New" drivers. I kept mine as an example of false representations.

You get the fare on the way bill.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't everyone have a Oil Well in their backyard in Dallas?


Yeah right  Now we also have natural gas thanks to fracking.
I dont know how anyone other than Uber can make money in the current business model?
I would not be surprised if another fare cut hit the Dallas market. You know some BS email along the lines of " We know its the holiday season, and we want you to be merry, therefore we are offering pax a 10% discount for Thanksgiving, additional 10% for Kwanza, 10 % for Hanukah, and 10 % for Christmas. No need to panic, our researcher in the north pole assured us that that drivers will still make a lot of good deeds, and that this will increase demand."


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Just took a ride to IAH and barely parked when I saw two ladies taking pictures of an Uber X drivers car parked a few feet a way. I drove off immediately. I guess I'll only venture down to the airport at night. Scary stuff...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Yeah right  Now we also have natural gas thanks to fracking.
> I dont know how anyone other than Uber can make money in the current business model?
> I would not be surprised if another fare cut hit the Dallas market. You know some BS email along the lines of " We know its the holiday season, and we want you to be merry, therefore we are offering pax a 10% discount for Thanksgiving, additional 10% for Kwanza, 10 % for Hanukah, and 10 % for Christmas. No need to panic, our researcher in the north pole assured us that that drivers will still make a lot of good deeds, and that this will increase demand."


Geez! I didn't know the North Pole was in Texas!


----------

